
Covid domain registration issues with Nominet - benjamoon
Tried to register a domain with google domains and got this email from nominet:<p>.................<p>Hi,<p>Your recent application to register the domain name covidchart.co.uk has been submitted to Nominet by your registrar. Nominet is the central registry for .uk domain names.<p>The application has triggered some automated checks and will not been accepted until you provide some additional information.<p>This means that the domain name will not work as an internet address until you have contacted us and we agree that it should be accepted and activated.<p>Please provide us with the following by email to abuse@nominet.uk:<p>1. A copy of some verification of your identity, such as a passport, driving licence or national identity card, together with a close up photograph of yourself holding your identification; and<p>2. Your reason for registering the specified domain name.<p>We may request further documentation, and in some cases may request that you join us in a conference telephone or video call.<p>Yours sincerely
.UK Customer Services.
Tel: +44 (0)1865 332244
E-mail: abuse@nominet.uk
Web site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nominet.uk<p>.................<p>The domain was to host a chart that is pulling covid data from John Hopkins (nothing dodgy).  Just surprised that nominet asks users to send documents like passports via email, seems really insecure to me.<p>Just thought I&#x27;d let everyone know that it&#x27;s not a good time to register anything relating to covid in the UK currently.
======
mtmail
Similar with namecheap.
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/25/21194417/namecheap-
corona...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/25/21194417/namecheap-coronavirus-
covid-19-domain-name-ban-registrar-abuse)

14,000 domains with corona in the name were registed in the January and
Feburary
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22562029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22562029)

~~~
benjamoon
At least they announced it, google domains didn't mention it and I've now had
about 50 emails from Nominet and they're still coming through. I think
something's broken in their process and now they're spamming me!

